# Dull Colour Fish



## mikey_abz (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi there,

This is my first post, I have a 70litre freshwater aquarium stocked with 3x Tiger barbs 3x Green tiger barbs 2x Ruby barbs 2x Cherry barbs 1 x Clown barb 2x Emperor tetra 1x Black tetra neon 1x Rainbow Shark 1x Albino Bottom feeder.

I have nticed especially with the Green tiger barbs that the colours are not as vibrant as they were initially - the is quite noticable.

I have 1x Aquaglo 18" light could this be the reason or could it be down to the fish flakes?

I have been testing the water with quality kits and water is consistently good. very low nitrate and nitrites. pH approx 7. Water temp 26degrees.

Any suggestion how to make the colours more vibrant would be welcome.

Many thanks,
Mike


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

AND NITRITES?

There is your reason. Tank isn't cycled and with the fish you have they are definately not happy. Low nitrites should be below .25ppm at the highest for cycling with fish, especailly the ones you have. 

What is your actual nitrite reading? If it is over .25ppm then you need to do a water change immediately. Then keep up with water changes as often as every other day if it stays high. Even if the levels are ot over .25ppm you need to do water changes twice a week, 25% minimum to try and keep the fish as healthy as possible while the tank finishes cycling.


----------



## mikey_abz (Apr 5, 2008)

*nitrites*

Hi,

as in the original post nitrites are also very low. water has been changed approx. 25% per week. 
I have not yet lost any fish and it has been 3 months.
Water quality is good. I think its either the food flakes or lighting maybe???

Mike


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

3 months and still seeing nitrites. Any nitrites will effect the fish, stress them out and cause them to be dull in color and not look as bright as they once did. Sorry but regardless of what they are fed, nitrites will slowly them and has been for a while. 

Once the nitrites are gone for good, quality flake food mixed with fresh fruit and blanched vegetables and live or frozen food once in a while will bring out their color. Until the nitrites are gone not even the most expensive food nor the best lighting will help with their true colors. 

I am concerned about you still having nitrites at all after 3 months. The cycle should be done. Did you cycle with these fish from the beginning? Have you been using dechlorinator/water conditioner with every water change? Have you been vaccuming the gravel when you do water changes?

Some ore specific details on your tank might help us figure out why things are not going quite "right". Ornaments, filter, substrate, And your actuall readings for nitrites, nitrates, phosphates, Ammonia and pH could help also. Aslo, did you add or are you using any chemicals to alter the tank parameters? What do you have for media in the filter, i.e. cartidges, sponges, biofloss, etc and how often do you replace them?

Don't get discouraged, it happens to the best of us. But the nitrites are the cause and nothing is gonna help the color of the fish until we can figure out how to eliminate them. Not losing a fish is a good thing and the water changes are probably the reason so you have done good. Now let us help you get the rest taken of so you can concentrate on enjoying your fish instead of worrying about them.


----------



## mikey_abz (Apr 5, 2008)

*tank conditions*

I have a fluval 2+ filter system and I change 1 of the two filters prob every 2-3 weeks depending on condition. I initial started with high nitrites and this has come down to 0ppm for last 3-4 weeks. 
I have a few live plant that I liked and bought from fish store. 

I use the gravel hoover to remove all the crud at the bottom on my tank on a weekly basis this is how I extract the 25% or so water for the change. 

I use water treatment (tapsafe), stress zyme and stress coat on every water change occasion. 

I have built up to this number of fish over the 3 month period, usually adding 2 to 3 each time. 

I didn't initially realise the difference until I bought another Green tiger barb from the shop and placed in with the other 2. My original ones are more faded to a light green. the difference is startling. 

I want them to look like my new one does. 

Mike


----------

